# non-protected animals



## hunter_orange13

can anyone find me a list of animals that are non-protected in utah? i've been looking all over and can't find anything


----------



## Bears Butt

Ho-13,
I can't provide you with a list that comes from the authorities, but here is my own:
Coyote, Racoon, Fox, Muskrat, Ferril Cats (Field Lions), Jack rabbits, Crows, Magpies, Starlings, Any dog chasing big game, mice, rats..prairie dogs are getting to be a questionable issue, so I'd stay away from them in the general sence. It's hard to tell one of the protected ones from a non-protected one especially at 200 yards. Oh ya, Rock Chucks are a good shooter.

Good luck!


----------



## .45

Bears Butt said:


> Ho-13,
> I can't provide you with a list that comes from the authorities, but here is my own:
> Coyote, Racoon, Fox, Muskrat, Ferril Cats (Field Lions), Jack rabbits,* Crows, Magpies, Starlings,* Any dog chasing big game, mice, rats..prairie dogs are getting to be a questionable issue, so I'd stay away from them in the general sence. It's hard to tell one of the protected ones from a non-protected one especially at 200 yards. Oh ya, Rock Chucks are a good shooter.
> 
> Good luck!


I believe you're wrong brother Butt !! I thought *all *birds were protected here in Utah..

http://www.nasda.org/nasda/nasda/founda ... ut-six.pdf


----------



## The Naturalist

HO_13, Go to the DWR website - "rules" section - under the guidebooks locate "collection of......Zoological animals". It lists everything that is protected, nonprotected, or controlled.
Crows, and Blackbilled Magpies are not protected as long as you don't sell any parts of their bodies. So .45 no funky Halloween costumes made out of crow feathers! :mrgreen:


----------



## reb8600

I believe .45 is right. You cant shoot crows or magpies. There are not that many things that are not protected somehow.


----------



## Great Basin Canada

The way the regulations read is you can shoot crows and magpies when they are depredating or about to depredate. That doesn't mean you can shoot them at will - there has to be a reason for taking them. Also, there are stipulations about notifying Federal or State Wardens when you're taking depredating crows or magpies. Crows were protected several years ago under the Migratory Bird Treaty Act and there are actually establihed seasons with limits in states that want that option. I don't know if Utah exercises that option or just lets it go with depredating crows and magpies


----------



## Great Basin Canada

The problem with overlapping State and Federal wildlife regulations is that States can only further restrict a Federal Regulation; they cannot liberalize them. Essentially, that means that, if a species is covered under a Federal Regulastion (Migratory Bird Treaty Act, Marine Mammal, etc.), States are essentially at the mercy of the Feds. Occasionally, there have been instances where States further restricted Federal Regulations but these were few and far between i.e., the exception rather than the norm


----------



## James

I think the only birds unprotected are Starling, House Sparrow, and Eurasian Collared Dove. 

You may want to be real careful about shooting barn pigeons. They are regarded as "livestock" legally and to take someone's pigeon is the same felony charge as rustling cattle. Same goes for domestic ducks, geese, and chickens. 

BTW, just because a cat is out in the field, doesn't make it a feral cat. I really think there are very few feral cats. Most you see are just someone's tabby that likes to hunt.


----------



## James

Petersen, thanks for that list. I see both Crow and Magpie are on the protected list.


----------



## Chaser

James said:


> BTW, just because a cat is out in the field, doesn't make it a feral cat. I really think there are very few feral cats. Most you see are just someone's tabby that likes to hunt.


It's pretty easy to tell the difference between feral cats and house cats. The ferals look wild in their face. It has a stronger, more "cougar" look to it. Kind of hard to describe, but easy to tell the two apart when you see them.


----------

